

POTUS’s Orwellian Image Control - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/12/opinion/obamas-orwellian-image-control.html

======
a3n
I don't see the problem, not for me the citizen. Sure, news outlets want
access. But I don't really care to see photos of the President in meetings, I
have my own meetings to go to.

I think on balance the health of the nation would rise in some vague way if we
just didn't give so much of a fuck about what celebrities are doing every day.
And yes, the President has devolved to celebrity status; we know this, because
as the article points out his handlers are trying to closely manage his image
via photos, among other things.

He could greatly improve his image by managing his effectiveness and
truthfulness.

